# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  وقتی که giix هم  مشکل را حل نمیکنه؟

## kazemimorteza

سلام وقت بخیر.
من   سه تا جدول دارم که رابطه بینشون یک به انه و میخوام crude  یی   را برام تولید کنه ولی ارور میده ؟
حتی giix هم نصب کردم ولی ......

Table 'tbl_booking' has a composite primary key which is not supported by crud generator.

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.پلیذ

----------


## MMSHFE

باید اول ارتباط رو توی phpMyAdmin برقرار کنید تا بعد Gii بتونه تشخیص بده. وقتی ارتباط نساختین چطور میخواین فریمورک ارتباطها رو تشخیص بده؟

----------

